# Goodbye Amelia (April 7th 2006 - July 4th 2007)



## reachthestars (Feb 27, 2007)

I knew that one day it would come to this. From the moment I laid eyes on you at the petstore you had my heart wrapped around those little paws. You were my first girl, my best girl. We did everything together from the day I brought you home, and you always trusted me to keep you safe. You were such a typical girl, hyperactive, a little crazy and a total sweetheart through and through. You had enough personality for two rats, and I loved you for it. You could be trusted to freerange anywhere, because no matter what you would always come when you heard my voice. 

The first and only time you didn't answer my call I knew something was wrong. As sson as I saw you in that hammock I knew you had left me, and my heart broke. You were far too young to leave me, but I'll forgive you. I suppose God needed you more than I did. 

My Amelia girl left me today.

May your feet be swift my angel. 

The day she came home (3 weeks old)



















Always willing to share the love


----------



## Poppyseed (Feb 1, 2007)

I'm so sorry for your loss D: It's always hard when they need to go so unexpectidly but I suppose it's better than them suffering for a long time. *hugs*


----------



## Forensic (Apr 12, 2007)

I'm so sorry about your little fawny girl.


----------



## Inesita (Feb 18, 2007)

That was beautifully written, it made me tear up.. I'm so sorry for your loss. She was a real beauty.


----------



## MagicalLobster (Jun 30, 2007)

I'm so sorry.


----------



## OnlyOno (Apr 4, 2007)

oh she was so tiny when you got her! i'm so sorry she left you so soon, but she had finished her errands in this world and it was time for her to go on. you were wonderul to her and she will always remember that. i'm so sorry for your loss.


----------

